# Sourdough bread, carb value?



## rachelha (May 28, 2011)

Does anyone know what the carb value of sour dough bread is.  I got some from the Polish deli near us yesterday and assumed it was 50g CHO per 100g the same as the wholemeal loaf I have.  

I had some yesterday and ended up at 30.3 and today I have ended up at 25.  I can't think what else could be causing this, I am on a new insulin cartridge and I weighed the bread.  I must have got it way off.


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2011)

How strange! This site gives 51.9g carbs per 100g of Sourdough bread, so you were pretty much spot on with your calculation:

http://www.fatsecret.com/calories-n...r-dough?portionid=52170&portionamount=100.000


----------



## HelenM (May 29, 2011)

I have to say I  often choose sourdough over other breads. It should be slightly lower GI. Like you I assume the carb content of all breads is around 50%. If nothing else is causing the problem, all you can  only that there is something in that particular bread causing the spike.


----------

